# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Meine Kochkuenste in Thailand

## rampo

Wir haben jetzt schon den 4 Tag immer so kleine Regenschauer , solche Tage bringen mich immer in meiner Rauch Kueche

zum Kochen .

Hab fueher in der Alten Heimat zum Wochenende immer gekocht , zuminders die letzten 8 Jahre als meine 1 Frau erblindete.



Bin nicht so ausgeruesstet  an Kochmatrial  , lebe ja in der Pampas und arbeite da nach .

Und es gab bis jetzt noch keine Totenparty.

Besuch hatte sich auch Angesagt .

Mein Vorhaben war    VORSPEISSE   GEMUESSE SUPPE.  HAUPTSPEISSE.   LUNGENBRATEN MIT SERVETENKNOEDEL .( Lendenbraten glaube ich heist in D. )  

NACHSPEISSE . ERDBEER PALATSCHINKN .

Die Vorbereitung am Vortag .


Die Tostbrote in kleine Wuerfel schneiden dan gebe ich sie meistens in die Sonne zu Trocknen

oder ins Backrohr  da beides nicht  vorhanden war schaute ich im Pappas Kochbuch nach und wurde fuendig . 







In der Heissen Pfanne hab ich sie dan auch zum Tocknen gebracht . 




Den Lungenbraten (Lendenbraten ) mit Oel gut einreiben , so wird er noch muerber und uebernacht in den Kuehlschrank .

----------


## rampo

Weiter gehts am naechsten Tag  mit den Serveten Knoedel , Knoblauch und Zwiebel klein geschnitten . 



Und Gold gelb anroesten , normal gibt man auch den Petersil dazu    ich nicht den da verliert er seine Vitamine ich gebe den Petersil natuerlich da zu. 

1/2 l  Milch 3 Eier eine Prise Salz in eine Gefaess , gut durch sprudeln und rein  zu den Wuerfeln .

Gut durch mischen und 1-1/2 Stunden Stehenlassen . 



Nach den 1 1/2 Stunden auf ein Leinentuch lenglich auftragen , 

Und einrollen die Enden zubinden 

Und ab in den Kochtopf ca 30 Minuten auf kleiner Flamme kochen .

----------


## rampo

Weiter gehts .

Die Fleischstuecke  Fingerdick  in Butter kurz  anbraten . 




dan mach ich gleich den Saft 



In dem ich dan die Fleischstuecke fertig  Duenste . 



Die Seveten Knoedel sind auch Fertig , aus dem Leinentuch auswickeln .

----------


## rampo

Es ist Angerichte .

Fuer den Sohn und den 2 Thai Damen , Thais moegen keine Knoedel zuminders meine . 


Fuer die Falangs 


Die Gemuesse Suppe 

Salat aus dem eigenen Garten .







Die Erdbeerpalatschinken .

Dazu Eiskaltes Archer , ich weiss die meisten moegen kein Archer .


Fg.

----------


## rampo

Was Richtiges fuer den Mann, ein wenig Fett aber es kommt ja der Winter da braucht man es.

Fg.

----------


## Enrico

Irgendwas muss ich mir einfallen lassen, das deine Beiträge nachts nicht zu sehen sind. Man hab ich jetzt einen Hunger  :Hungry:

----------


## rampo

Fast jeden Freitag ist bei uns Steak Haus Tag .

Ist von uns nicht so weit weg , 12 Km in der Hauptstadt KK v

138 Baht pro Person Leute unter einen Hoechstmass von 120 cm zahlen nur 89 Baht essen bis zum geht nicht mehr , Trinken muss man Extra Bezahlen .

Ein Paar Bilder was so eine Bauernfamilie verdrueckt (runter schluckt )

----------


## rampo

Und was haben sie auf den Teller die  Bauern  Familie .












Als Abschluss Eiscrem .



Das Massband 




Fg.Wir leben in der Pampas haben aber alles was man brauch vor der Tuer .

----------


## schiene

189,- Bath ist aber günstig.Wobei ich in Thailand eigentlich kaum ein gutes Steak gegessen habe.Wenn es gut war stammt es aus der 
Küche eines Farang-Restaurants...und selbst da nur selten.

----------

